# 15in Jardini Arowana



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My RTG died so I replaced it with this big guy.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Arowana and set up Feefa looks really clean


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ x2 ...real nice looking fish Feefa, makes the tank look small.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

sweet fish and set up feef, love the skull it looks so real.. you havnt offed anyone have you


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Really like the setup. Not a huge aro fan myself, but that one does look cool just kinda cruising around like that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm glad you like it.
It took 4yrs but I finally got my dream tank


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I like!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Feefa me likey but I dont think your other fish will last long


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats my red texas that is almost done peeling, he better not catch him or the arrow will be served up as sushi


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Good show Feefa. loving the setup and the aro is looking smashingly good


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Totally amazing looking Feefa!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

It got a little hungry at 0:35 mark








I love Jardini, would love one but don't know what I'm gonna do once they hit 18-20" since the biggest tank I can get down to my basement is only 180g.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> It got a little hungry at 0:35 mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys and JP a 180gal would be fine for a Jardini


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Ive seen this fish in person, and its nice and thick with great colour. Congrats on the pick up bro!


----------

